# New Member



## Juker008 (Aug 28, 2010)

Hello all,

I would like to introduce myself. I used to be an avid RC modeler. I used to have a P51D Mustang, and a Folker D7. Due to my last crash with my D7 I got out of the RC hobby. Now I am looking at getting back in. Thanks for creating this forum for member like me who are interested in the old planes. 

Juker008


----------



## ccheese (Aug 28, 2010)

Welcome to the forum. Enjoy the place...

Charles


----------



## Crimea_River (Aug 28, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 28, 2010)

Welcome aboard Junker


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Aug 28, 2010)

Welcome to the forum. 8)


Wheels


----------



## imalko (Aug 29, 2010)

Hello and welcome. Greetings from Serbia.


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Aug 29, 2010)

G'day Juker, nice to have you with us


----------



## Njaco (Aug 29, 2010)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 29, 2010)

G'day mate...welcome aboard!


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 29, 2010)

Welcome.


----------



## Wurger (Aug 29, 2010)

Welcome to the forum. Greetings from Poland.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 29, 2010)

Welcome to our humble abode.


----------



## Airframes (Aug 30, 2010)

Hello and welcome from England, a small room in the large humble abode !


----------



## N4521U (Aug 30, 2010)

My first modeling experiences were in the workshop of a neighbor who used to fly wire control.

Enjoy yourself in here,
plenty of opportunities to have a good time.


----------



## Thorlifter (Aug 30, 2010)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## diddyriddick (Aug 30, 2010)

Welcome to the group!


----------

